# [SOLVED] 3D content for HTC Evo 3D



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello guys,

I was just wondering if any Evo 3D users out here know about any 3D content available.

*Apps*
I haven't found any other 3D apps on the market other than those that came pre-installed on the device.

*Videos*
I know YouTube has a number of 3D videos, but besides YouTube are there any websites with 3D videos?

Also I have seen that the *Green Hornet* 3D video trailer which came in the phone is an .mp4 with the side-by-side videos. I have found some websites with 3D videos with the same .mp4 type side-by-side 3D video file. Is there any way to play these file in the Evo 3D?

Also does anyone know when ICS will be releasing for Evo 3D ??

Thanks :smile:


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey. I know you messaged me but I thought I would let everyone else know as well...

Here are a list of what I have installed on my HTC Evo. I don't play them all but I have them... 


Android Market stereoscopic 3D games: Aftermath XHD 
Angry Bots 3D 
Balloon Gunner 3D
Denki Blocks! Deluxe XHD
Ground Effect Pro XHD Gun Bros(They didnt say it on the app page but i have the game and i can play it in 3D)
Juggle XHD Mixt XHD Speedx 3D(Note: Only the paid version have support for Stereoscopic 3D) 
Spirit XHD Tilestorm XHD

Android Market stereoscopic 3D apps: Lightning Bolt 3D Demo
Phereo 3D
Twin Pic 3D 
VR Hologram

Gameloft stereoscopic 3D games: Note: Gameloft games can only be purchased if your carrier is supported by them.
Asphalt 6: Adrenaline 3D 
Assassin's Creed -
Altaïr's Chronicles 3D
Dungeon Hunter II 3D 
GT Racing: Motor Academy
3D Let's Golf! 
2 3D N.O.V.A. Near Orbit Vanguard Alliance 3D N.O.V.A. Near Orbit Vanguard Alliance 2 3D 
Shadow Guardian 3D 
Spider-Man: Total Mayhem 3D

Those are the ones I know of as of right now. Lol it looks like a lot. YouTube 3d I couldn't tell you much about, sorry. But ISC there are a few rom I could give out links if you really want as the OTA update won't be released neave end of March to mid May, witch is really disappointing. But that's what roms are there for...


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 3D content for HTC Evo 3D*

:SHOCKED: whoa ! That's a lot of games/apps

Thankyou for the hard work. :smile:
YouTube 3D is alright but it would be great if other 3D videos could be imported and played. Only if the battery could live a bit more longer.

Well i am waiting for the official ICS for EVO 3D. Hopefully it will be worth the wait.
In the meantime these apps shall keep me close to the EVO.

Thanks again for replying. :grin:


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol. No problem. Also if you want to "port" the videos to the Evo you can put it on disk drove onto your PC then after downloading the videos on you PC transfer them to the Evo's SD card. Possibly put them in the video file or right on the root of the SD card.


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 3D content for HTC Evo 3D*

I got it working now. I created a folder called "Videos" in my SD card and put the 3D video in there. Played it in the default player on the phone and selected play in 3D. All done I am now watching the video in 3D. :smile:

Thanks for the help :grin:


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

That's great, I think im going to give that thought a go myself.


----------

